# Looking for homemade fletching jig plans



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

zdbowhunter said:


> want to fletch my own arrows but im to cheap to by a fletcher pictures and plans would be nice if possible thanks


Here ya go.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=897356&referrerid=22477


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Ttt


----------

